# Giant Cockapoos??



## JR1

I have never seen one but it sprang to my mind to ask the question! Does anyone know the answer?

Jane.


----------



## Mogdog

A family near me has one. Not too much bigger than the largest mini cockapoo I have seen. He's a gorgeous chocolate boy called Charlie and weighing in at 20kg!


----------



## kendal

yes they do, but normally with the poodles as the mum, i don't really agree with the standard cockapoo, if someone want a poodle cross that size they should look at the labradoodals and golden doodles or other be=reed of an equal size.


----------



## francesjl

Here is my elepoo !
He is a show cocker x mini poodle ( poodle dad approx 16 inches ), but look how big he is ! He weighs 20.75 kg and is a strong softy !








This is his half brother, same mum, approx 12" dad !


----------



## francesjl

My elepoo and cockapoo together to show size difference ! Rascal weighs 9.5 kg, Scamp is 20.75 kg.


----------



## Bodger

Could I be cheeky and ask what restraints your lovely dogs are wearing? I am looking into this for Bodger.

Thanks


----------



## Emma

I think what people shoule bear in mind is that a standard poodle and miniture poodle have a difference in 1 inch of height. Maggie is a standard poodle mix and I would never have purchased her if I had thought it was cruel to either her mother or father. I didnt consider a labradoodle because I didnt want that mix. The spaniel in Maggie was her main attraction. She is roughly 18 inches to shoulder which is considerably smaller than any labradoodle I have seen. Emma x


----------



## francesjl

Bodger said:


> Could I be cheeky and ask what restraints your lovely dogs are wearing? I am looking into this for Bodger.
> 
> Thanks


They both have harnesses which I got on Amazon, Scamp's is the non pull dog harness, and the restraints are from www.trainingtrousers.co.uk, they have a double ended clip , so they go onto the back of the harness and the other end clips on to the straps that were already in the car. I like them as it prevents the dogs jumping straight out of the car and they are long enough to let them lie down .


----------



## JR1

Emma said:


> I think what people shoule bear in mind is that a standard poodle and miniture poodle have a difference in 1 inch of height. Maggie is a standard poodle mix and I would never have purchased her if I had thought it was cruel to either her mother or father. I didnt consider a labradoodle because I didnt want that mix. The spaniel in Maggie was her main attraction. She is roughly 18 inches to shoulder which is considerably smaller than any labradoodle I have seen. Emma x


Hi Emma, 

Do you have any pics?

j.


----------



## francesjl

Yes Emma, I would be interested to see pics too please !


----------



## Emma

There is a recent one under the grooming section, thread called new groomer. Im not very good with this site and cant get a profile pic. lol! Francesj I wanted to double check before I commented but anything over 15inches is considered a standard poodle size by uk kennel club, so this could mean that you do indeed have a standard cockapoo hehe! Emma x


----------



## francesjl

Emma said:


> There is a recent one under the grooming section, thread called new groomer. Im not very good with this site and cant get a profile pic. lol! Francesj I wanted to double check before I commented but anything over 15inches is considered a standard poodle size by uk kennel club, so this could mean that you do indeed have a standard cockapoo hehe! Emma x


We did see the paperwork and the dog ! Definitely a miniature, but yes most people can't believe his parentage ! Poor Scamp - he has size issues


----------



## JR1

Emma, 

What great pics! She looks like a giant Version of Poppy, who is still a baby.

Gorgeous!

X


----------



## Emma

I suppose they cant just re register them when they grow past the expected size hehe! Emma x


----------



## Dee123

There's a standard Cockapoo breeder in Scotland. I know they had a litter last year. Must be some large cockapoos in Glasgow area maybe?


----------



## Emma

Mine was from a litter born in Scotland last year. Emma x


----------



## kendal

you girl must have been from a smaller standertd poodle as all the standered poodles i know are about the same siz and in some cases taller then GSDs and they are all female poodles, the males that come to my work are all toy poodles, the females are all sandereds. 
i just could imagen crossing with such a size difference.


----------



## Emma

Maggies mummy diva was defo smaller than a GSD, hehe. They had another standard poodle who was much more standard poodle sized but Diva was defo not what I would have expected from a standard poodle. Still in touch with one of Maggies brothers tho and I think he is growing into a big boy. Emma x


----------



## S.Claire

I have brought this up in another thread, quite a while ago. Me and Nacho met a man in Sainsbury's car park who approached me and asked if Nacho was a cockapoo which I replied he was. He told me he had a cockapoo just like Nacho but a lot bigger and thought Nacho was just weeks old!! Nacho was about 4 months at the time. This man's 'cockapoo' was just 7 months old.. I WAS SHOCKED when he got him out the car. He assured me that he had seen both the parents (miniature poodle and show cocker spaniel) and had bought his cockapoo somewhere in Wales... I still think he had his facts wrong but he was adament he was a cockapoo... here's the pics!! AKA GIANT VERSION OF NACHO.


----------



## Sezra

Blimey! Looks huge!


----------



## Scarlett

I don't know what the exact mix is, because it isn't mine but I work with a guy whose parents have a cockapoo that weights 85lbs. He looks very "poodle" and is a big boy!


----------



## JoJo

I guess this may be a good time to say .. *big is beautiful *  

& more cockapoo to cuddle too


----------



## Ollie's "mom"

*So OlliePup isn't so ginormous!*



Mogdog said:


> A family near me has one. Not too much bigger than the largest mini cockapoo I have seen. He's a gorgeous chocolate boy called Charlie and weighing in at 20kg!


Michael says OlliePup is just the right size (I expected him to be a bit smaller)
he is 12-13 in at withers and 12.7 kg. Dame was an American Cocker, and sire a miniature Poodle.
I have had Goldens previously, and thought 40+ kg was more than I wanted to lift at my age, besides my bias is a healthy golden's coat doesn't belong in the humid south. We chose Cockapoos for temperament and intelligence. My Goldens had both as well, but were Big Dogs. I lived in New England then and drove a VW Beetle. When Gus (the golden boy) was a year I had to buy a wagon-- air conditioned to boot--for Gus' comfort! I didn't resent it, but now find it rather ironic.

R/ Monica




R/ monica


----------



## Soo

Found this while having a wee browse...

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4homes/home.nsf/LookupUNID/2139C9D4457EDBB38025799E00518876

Standard cross cockapoo boys.


----------



## mandym

I dont think there is anything wrong with standard cockapoos because as Emma says breed standard shows there is very little difference between a small standard and a large mini and some cocker spaniels are on the large size too.My friends standard poodle is very small compared to most standards. xxx


----------

